# People in Portimao (and around) ?



## colinasdovau (May 8, 2011)

Hi there. 
My wife and I recently moved to Portugal in the city of Portimao and are planing to stay there for a while. 
I am French and she is Croatian. We still can't speak Portuguese but we both speak English.

We would really like to meet people in our area and make new friends, so if you'd like to have a drink feel free to contact us.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya welcome to the forum
i was in portimao for a week long back.
i loved the place made lots of friends 
i went to this restaurant called PIEDADE the food was lovely and i made friends with some lovely people.

hope this help


----------



## colinasdovau (May 8, 2011)

Hi and thank you for the reply.

I was starting to think that my message scared people 
It sounds a bit creepy, I admit.

Actually, my wife and I (we are 25 and 29) moved from Croatia this month. We are joining/taking over a small real estate company here in Portimao. Don't really want to advertise it in this topic.

we will try to find the restaurant you mentioned above and try the food.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Feel free to get in touch if you ever come and visit the other end of the Algarve (around Tavira.) We are a similar age and struggle to meet younger people so understand where you're coming from !
B


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, now Ben has made me feel old 

We're in Lagos, so not very far, and, while we have an extra 10 years (and probably 2 kids lol) on you guys, if you're ever over our way, feel free to get in touch.

Despite being "old", we are pretty young (yay!) amongst the local expat community, most of whom are retired.


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello!

I tried to send you private message, but it seems you don't have enough posts to receive it...


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

colinasdovau said:


> Hi and thank you for the reply.
> 
> I was starting to think that my message scared people
> It sounds a bit creepy, I admit.
> ...


You can send me a PM as think we could help you, all the best


----------

